# European Public Transport Vehicles



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful and warm yellow, indeed. Reminds me of Berlin transport.

U bahn @ Berlin:




























































































Tram @ Berlin:




















S-Bahn @ Berlin:




















Bus @ Berlin:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I think Pepik will like these ones.

Buses @ Malta:









































































Little by little this beautiful oldies are being replaced by more comfortable modern ones.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

TEC-Buses @ Charleroi, Belgium:



















Métro léger @ Charleroi:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Metro @ Rome:
































































Tram @ Rome:





























Vintage tram @ Rome:



















Buses in front of Central Station @ Rome:










Intercity train and Eurostar high speed train @ Rome Central Station.



















Intercity train @ Milan Central Station:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos of these public transport vehicles


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you, mainly older pictues in low quality. 

This seems not to be the most popular thread on this subforum, but probably I can as well continue...


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Thank you, mainly older pictues in low quality.
> 
> This seems not to be the most popular thread on this subforum, but probably I can as well continue...


I'll find a way to make it popular... and by the way, I have a similar sentiment with my transit thread. Yet, I keep going!


----------



## Raphael_SBBR (Dec 19, 2007)

I like this topic very much!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

love your photos Benonie....thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you guys! 


fieldsofdreams said:


> I'll find a way to make it popular... and by the way, I have a similar sentiment with my transit thread. Yet, I keep going!


Oh, this is not even my own thread, so I don't let my sleep for it. 
But it's strange that even the thread starter doesn't show up anymore. But I suppose there's a accepatble reason for that. :cheers1:
So no problems at all. I'm glad I can post some of my many 'sleeping' public transport pictures here. Brings back great memories to myself.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Trams @ The Hague:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Vintage trams @ The Hague:



















Randstadrail @ The Hague:













































































































Trains @ The Hague:





































Buses @ The Hague


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Regional train @ Mainz Hbf:










Trams @ Mainz:





































Buses @ Mainz:










Taxi's @ Mainz:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Metro @ Warsaw:










Tram & Warsaw:




































































































Bus @ Warsaw:


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

^^Nice pictures but regarding trams they are already outdated
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g92/Benonie/Polen/Warszawa/centrum/100_3891.jpg
commercials luckily were mostly banned from public communication and this type:
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g92/Benonie/Polen/Warszawa/centrum/100_3884.jpg
Konstal 13N is no longer in service, mostly replaced by Pesa.


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Okay thanks for the additional explenation Iluminat! Thes pictures are more than 5 years old, so I can imagine things changed since than. I liked the shape of the Konstal trams, but of course they were uncomfortable, too small and probably unreliabale. 
The new type of trams look great!


----------



## Saor Alba (Jan 8, 2013)

Trams in Belgrade:














































Trolley in Belgrade:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful trams and trolleybuses in Belgrade!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Those trams in The Hague, Rotterdam, and Belgrade look very diverse, interesting, and pleasant indeed! I would say The Hague's trams seem to be a bit narrow but charming (the Vintage cars are also wonderful); Rotterdam's look modern and simple; and Belgrade's a splendid blend of the old and the new! Of the tram designs, in my opinion: The Hague's the best, but I think vehicle-wise, Belgrade's the best. Lovely showcases, my friend! :hug:


----------

